# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  sockets : Erreur de connexion

## riadh_ado

J'ai un problme au niveau de socket quand le client vient de se connecter a l'adresse 127.0.0.1:460 il m'affiche cet erreur 




> aucune connexion n'a pu tre tablie car l'ordinateur cible l'a expressment refuse


voil un imprime cran pour bien expliquer le cas



et voil mon bout de code 



```

```

----------


## GuruuMeditation

Tu peux nous montrer comment se connecte ton client?

----------


## hussein47

```

```

Faux, car sur la console tu choisi 1 donc 1 - 1 = 0, hors, a l'index 0 tu a ::1 ce qui doit etre ton ip wan, ressaye en choisissant 2 ou alors supprime le -1 ?

----------

